# Liquid carbon source and vallisneria?



## middlearth (Dec 30, 2009)

I've recently set up a 46 gallon bowfront with my first planted tank. I was hoping to avoid needing to add a Co2 generator, so I started using Excel.

But the guy at my LFS said Excel will melt my vallisneria. Does anyone have experience with this or know why it happens? One of the other posts mentioned "easy carbo"- is this more compatible with vallisneria?

The tank should be moderately planted (when my plants fill in), as I intend to put 3 or 4 apistogrammas in there..... if my tank ever reaches "established" status! 

I have a Coralife "Aqualight" HO T5 light, with one 10,000K 39 watt bulb and one 39 watt blue actinic. I've had a couple of algae issues but they seem under control if I limit the HO light to about 8 hours.

What do you think about this set-up? Any input is appreciated!

6 Congo tetras, 2 honey gouramis and 2 SAE's.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

in my experience....

your vals shouldn't need much extra as far as dosing.

I have a tank with three Vals, 3 swords, java moss and java ferns...the ferns come and go in phases, sometimes will start melting leaves, other times grow and spread out. The moss kinda does its own thing. The swords are similar to the ferns..

but the vals don't stop growing, continuously shoot out runners (I have 3 main plants but about 15 smaller plants going right now because of this) and only occasionally will a leave get a melted spot but its usually at the very top when the leaves get too long and start bending on the surface.

I don't fertilize...I run roughly 70 watts for 10 hours, 120 watts for 7 hours each day, in a 100 gallon with sump. The plants have been set about 1 month now

I guess what I'm saying is for vals at least I would see how the plants do on their own..vals are very fast growing and easy plants. I am just of the opinion that the less stuff I'm dosing in my tank the better, so as not to throw in any unknown variables in case problems arise with something else


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never had a problem with Excel and vals. I do augment my planted tanks that don't have injected CO2 with Excel, primarily to try and avoid excess algae (primarily BBA). My vals have spread and become so unmanageable that I don't use them anymore, but I also had 3WPG at that time . . .


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm wondering the same thing as the OP. I run a standard dual bulb T12 on my 55 and was planning to try Excel for some minor algae issues...


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I was told just dose half the ammount of excel as directed when Vals are present. I never had any melting problems, but all the other plants are slow growing low lighters, so the vals are probably the only ones utilizing the Excel anyways.


----------



## middlearth (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone know how adding Excel inhibits algae growth? 
Does it support plant growth but not the algae?

My val does seem to be doing fine now without the added carbon. I'm glad to hear, though, that it may tolerate some if the other plants need it.

Some of my other grass isn't looking too happy right now. (I forget what it is...a bunch only a couple of inches high... I'll have to try to find out )


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

check http://www.plantgeek.net There has to be a topic on how excel inhibits algeal growth. I remember reading something about it.


----------

